# Free National White Collar Crime Center (Franklin, MA)



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

National White Collar Crime Center (NW3C) and 
Bureau of Justice Assistance U.S. Department of Justice (BJA)

Present

Fast Track Program (FT)

The Fast Track Program (FT) 
Is an alternative training delivery model to NW3C's usual training approach. When using this model, an agency hosts the entire program (which consists of four classes) at the same location. These courses are delivered in a total of two training weeks with approximately four to six weeks between classes.

• Web based training prior to in-class courses
ISEE-WB, Basic Computer Skills for LE
• Week 1: STOP & BDRA (5 days) 
4-6 weeks return to normal duties 
• Week 2: IDRA (5 days)

The students benefit from the FT as it brings a student from the basic level of identifying digital evidence, through on site triage of digital evidence, to obtaining a duplicate image of the digital evidence in a forensically sound manner, to actually examining the duplicate image, recovering evidence and preparing a forensic report of their findings.

NW3C has a Fast Track scheduled in your area. There is no cost for the training courses or the tools that NW3C produces and provides to the students.

Dates of Training:
STOP - April 2, 2012
BDRA - April 3-6, 2012
IDRA - May 7-11, 2012

Location of Training:
NESPIN
124 Grove Street, Suite 105
Franklin, MA 02038-3159

Registration for the Fast track courses is through the NW3C website:
http://www.nw3c.org/ocr/courses_desc.cfm

2 Week Training Agenda

Cyber-Investigation 100
Identification and Seizure of Electronic Evidence (ISEE-WB)
Digital devices are a part of everyday life and are found in most crime scenes today. Fast Track Participants are trained through this web based course to increase the student's knowledge in the techniques of identifying, preserving and collecting digital media evidence for future analysis and legal presentation.

Cyber-Investigation 101 Secure Techniques for Onsite Preview (STOP)
This class utilizes a Linux-based bootable CD, TUX4N6™, created by NW3C, to preview a suspect computer system for potential evidence in a forensically sound manner. The CD has the advantage of being able to "read" other computer system's files without writing to or altering the data on those systems.

Cybercop 101 Basic Data Recovery and Acquisition (BDRA)
Through a series of classroom presentations and hands-on reinforcement, participants will learn how a computer works, how data is stored and how to obtain a forensically sound image. This course provides attendees the knowledge and skills to successfully demonstrate their ability in protecting and preserving electronic evidence. Participants will use this class as a prerequisite to continue their professional development and to assist in the investigation and prosecution of cyber-crime cases.

Cybercop 201 Intermediate Data Recovery and Analysis (IDRA)
This course is designed to be the "sequel" to the Cybercop 101 (BDRA) course. It covers the forensic examination of Windows based operating systems on FAT file system, and includes processing the recycle bin, the swap file, the registry, long file names and other windows features. Students will use several popular forensic analysis software applications to analyze numerous practical images resulting in forensic analysis reports.

National White Collar Crime Center (NW3C) www.NW3C.org 304-366-9094
This project was supported by Grant No. 2010-BE-BX-K023 awarded by the Bureau of Justice Assistance. The Bureau of Justice Assistance is a component of the Office of Justice Programs, which also includes the Bureau of Justice Statistics, the National Institute of Justice, the Office of Juvenile Justice and Delinquency Prevention, the Office for Victims of Crime, the Community Capacity Development Office, and the Office of Sex Offender Sentencing, Monitoring, Apprehending, Registering, and Tracking. Points of view or opinions in this document are those of the author and do not necessarily represent the official position or policies of the U.S. Department of Justice. The National White Collar Crime Center (NW3C) is the copyright owner of this fact sheet. This information may not be used or reproduced in any form without the express written permission of NW3C.NW3C™, IC3®, and ICSIS™ are trademarks of NW3C, Inc. and may not be used without permission.© 2011. NW3C, Inc. d/b/a/ the National White Collar Crime Center. All rights reserved.


----------

